# Yokohama AVS ES 100



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

AVS ES100 link

This is a Ultra High performance tire, with no all-season traction. In testing this tire my initial reaction is close in the dry AVS I (link below) in the dry, improved wet traction providing more tread life. It is a better handler than the Parada Spec II in the dry equal to, if not better than, in wet.
Survey results








For best service, contact me via phone or post on the W&T 
forum. E-mail messages will require a longer response time.



[Modified by [email protected], 2:50 PM 12-12-2002]


----------



## BK Industries (Oct 21, 2000)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100 ([email protected])*

noise level?


----------



## dice_y (Sep 4, 2000)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100 ([email protected])*

Hi Eric, fellow vwvortex people,
I just had the ES100's mounted yesterday in the 205/60 r15 size. Initial impressions from the first 30 miles or so has been very positive. I switched from the stock 195/65 R15 Contis which squealed with a hint of a turn. The Contis lasted for about 24,000 miles. 
On to the ES100, road noise may be a little louder, maybe 5% louder on the highway, unnoticeable on city streets. Handling, incredible. I almost smashed into a curb taking a turn at speed. I was used to the slippage of the contis which is nonexistent on these tires. No chirping, it seemed to be on rails. I think, without going to a larger wheel, these are the cheapest upgrade (in the long term) you can make for your car. Next stop- sway bar!
Remember to order from Eric- I think you'll have less of a hassle than I had; I dealt with two people on three occasions before my order shipped.


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100 (BoneKrusher)*

No noise issues and very decent in the wet.

E


----------



## shunter (Oct 16, 2000)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100 ([email protected])*

I think its interesting that they compared this new tire to the older ones. What I wonder is how does it compare to more modern top line high perf tires like the AVS sport, sp9000, and a520. Or was it not designed to compete in this category? What kind of pricing are we looking at?


----------



## olaf (Jun 8, 1999)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100 ([email protected])*

How do these tires compare to the Bridgestone RE730's (performance, wear, noise)? How about to the Yoko AVS Sports?
I have RE730 gen.1's right now and I have been very happy with them. It looks like I will get over 25k miles out of them - which I consider quite good for a perfomance tire. Can I expect similar wear out of the AVS ES 100's?


----------



## hccyong (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100 (olaf)*

I am also interested in the comparison with the RE730, which would probably be the tire of my choice if I hadn't heard of the ES100. I'm looking for excellent wet performance, not just "acceptable." Will this deliver wet performance similar to the Bridgestones? I've heard that the RE730 has a noise issue, even with the gen 2, which is probably about the only thing that is stopping me from getting them. I don't really need all out dry performance but want close to the best wet performance. Will the specs on the Tire Rack page for the ES100 be up soon? Thanks.


----------



## Bimmer (Dec 15, 1999)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100 (hccyong)*

Hey Harris, what's up? I've got 730s that lasted 2 years and maybe 25k, the noise issue never bothered me. Wet performance was great initially, but has trailed off some. Unfortunately no rain to gauge 3/32 traction now. Remember that the 730 does not have any of the UNI-T AQ compounding.
The 730 did give up some handling response and sharpness to the Intermediate, I suspect the same will be true against the ES100 as Yokohama is the best in that category. One thing going for Bridgestone is that the S-03 is now the same price of the 730 when I originally bought them! Unless the ES100 can outperform the S-03, you know what I'm buying next.


[Modified by Bimmer, 1:05 AM 8-18-2002]


----------



## mode12 (Apr 26, 2000)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100 (Bimmer)*

I got the es110's mounted on Saturday (44$, not bad!). Initial impressions, no where near as good as my RE730's. Maybe they had more grease or junk to burn off. Drove the car around on Sunday to break in the tires a little more. Come to my favorite S shaped turn. The tires stuck just as well as my RE730's, I was able to get more speed thru the turn, but they squealed. I was never able to make the 730's squeal. I am hoping for some rain to test them out more.


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100 (mode12)*

Comparing old worn tires with next to no or very little tread depth is not fair. Also new tires will expel "release agent" from the new tires for approximately 200 miles. Keeping that in mind please offer feed back in the future.



[Modified by [email protected], 2:54 PM 12-12-2002]


----------



## mode12 (Apr 26, 2000)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100 ([email protected])*








Werd. Now if I could only keep a weight stuck on these darn DE wheels!


----------



## ab8349 (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100 (mode12)*

these are looking better all the time, $39 less a piece than the RE730s and specs show they will be slightly wider...and the little porsche rocks!


----------



## onie (Sep 10, 2000)

Eric
Just ordered a set tonight.


----------



## ab8349 (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100 ([email protected])*

shameless bump, hoping for more feedback and opinions...


----------



## Red Baron Golf (Jul 18, 2000)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100 ([email protected])*

I'm glad some people are buying this tire. It's really interesting to note that the tread pattern looks very similar to the Michelin Pilot Sport:








I can't wait for my Pirellis to wear out so I can go back to Yokohamas!


----------



## Eric O (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100 (Red Baron Golf)*

Bump - would like to hear of others who have taken the plunge.


----------



## EVLG35 (Jun 30, 2000)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100 ([email protected])*

Beat me to my post...just ordered a set from Justin...shipped to my house in like 3days for $60 under what my local company could of done them for... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100 ([email protected])*

Come on the world is waiting....
http://www.tirerack.com/survey/


----------



## EVLG35 (Jun 30, 2000)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100 (TeutonicVR6SC)*

Got the Fed Ex notice on the door yesterday...that was some quick shipping since I ordered them on Friday...


[Modified by [email protected], 2:55 PM 12-12-2002]


----------



## onie (Sep 10, 2000)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100 ([email protected])*

Had the tires mounted monday. I highly recommend it. Decent handling and you can barely hear any tire noise.


----------



## Red Baron Golf (Jul 18, 2000)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100 (onie)*

So how do they compare to the Kumho's you have the Passat?


----------



## kyokoris (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100 ([email protected])*

looks good..... how are these comapres to 901s?


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100 (kyokoris)*

Yokes are a better tire than the 901.


----------



## pyce (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100 ([email protected])*

bump ...... as this may turn out the only alternative for great tire in 205-60-15 and guess many want to know about some feedback! ....Or maybe there's a better tire in the same size you can get in USA? Thanks and nice day to everyone....


----------



## EVLG35 (Jun 30, 2000)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100 (pyce)*

Got them finally on this morning...I can say they're not noisy and gives the car a very solid feel compared to old Yokohama AVS's...turn in and cornering is great on dry pavement today. I'm all about the silica based tires now. Now I just want my free Porsche to show up (which salesman said would be about 3 weeks).
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif kudos to Tire Rack...I called, order done in 5 minutes, to my house in 3 days, on my car with confirmed results as they said 3 days later.


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100 ([email protected])*

quote:[HR][/HR]This is a Ultra High performance tire, with no all-season traction. [HR][/HR]​ Is this correct? no all-season traction ? I'm considering these tires, but I need excellent wet handling as I'm in the PacNW
_______
Email for parts discounts ~10% off most stuff from the big 3 Vancouver area shops
(Rieger,SuperSprint,Wilwood,JMS etc)
00 Golf 1.8T APR Stg3,Shricks,Peloquin,Matrix Stg4 clutch/FW,Rieger etc 
Rieger Golf lip forsale for US bumpers $188 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=499511


[Modified by [email protected], 3:15 PM 9-16-2002]


----------



## s-rocc (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100 (16vracer)*

I just got a set of these today too!








I have to say that after only one day of driving them, I am very pleased with the result!
As far as the all season thing, I think that is referring to snow and ice, not rain. I had mine out in the rain today and they seemed to have good grip there also http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Now I have to wait 3 weeks for my free radio controlled car


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100 (s-rocc)*

I need a good tire that would handle snow maybe 2 times per year. If snow gets real bad I can always throw my 15's back on


----------



## CSMCGRN (May 2, 2002)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100 ([email protected])*

Im looking into replacing my very worn out Yoko AVS Sports (225/45-17) with a new set of these AVS ES100. I like the Free RC car too with purchase before Sept 30 !!!!
Eric: Im also considering the Dunlop Sp9000 tire in the same size as an option. I have had them prior in a different size and enjoyed them. The AVS Sports that I have just finished off have also been good, they are like glue on the car. I find my traction control coming on more now, but I think thats more due because the tires are worn. 
Your recommendations?? AVS ES 100 vs SP 9000 ??
Thanks, either way, I will order them at Tire Rack. 
Mark W


----------



## MJVR6 (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100 (CSMCGRN)*

Mark
with that price get the SO3 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ericb49 (Oct 5, 1999)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100 (MJVR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Mark
with that price get the SO3 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​Ditto, you don't know glue yet







And the S-03 takes a likkin and keeps on tikkin, just ask Gabe.


----------



## ab8349 (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100 (ericb49)*

what price are you guys talking about? last i checked, the yoke was about $60 less per tire....


----------



## EVLG35 (Jun 30, 2000)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100 (ab8349)*

I was thinking the same thing...


----------



## pyce (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100 (TeutonicVR6SC)*

yeah, with that price we all get s-o3 .... but WHERE is that price?


----------



## Quattro Pete (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100 (pyce)*

I think he was referring to the SP9000s - they are almost as expensive as the S-03s, so if he was considering the SP9000, he should just chip in the few more bucks and get the S-03s instead.


----------



## MJVR6 (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100 (Quattro Pete)*

the SO3s are $155 in 255/45/17, .. the SP9000s are $134


----------



## pyce (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100 (MJVR6)*

Eric...... In the new "FAQ - Tire Tech" post ....... please add the missing "h" from the "http......" regarding the new Yoko ES-100 link. It will be easier for people to acess that topic....
peter
.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2000)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100 (olaf)*

quote:[HR][/HR]How do these tires compare to the Bridgestone RE730's (performance, wear, noise)? How about to the Yoko AVS Sports?
I have RE730 gen.1's right now and I have been very happy with them. It looks like I will get over 25k miles out of them - which I consider quite good for a perfomance tire. Can I expect similar wear out of the AVS ES 100's?[HR][/HR]​ I had the 730's on my Jetta GLX and they were GREAT for about 12k miles. Then the NOISE appeared --reminded me of my dad's snow tires 25 years ago. I finally could stand it no more and replaced them at 15k. They still have 7/32 tread wear (10/32 new) , but my ears needed a break.


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100 ([email protected])*

Tread life compared to the spec II? Weight difference?


[Modified by SLC4EVER, 1:30 PM 9-8-2002]


----------



## ab8349 (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100 ([email protected])*

just got these in 225/50/16 to replace the stock 205/55/16 Goodyear Eagle RS-A on my Wolfsburg. Took a weekend trip to the mountains, and here are some impressions. Very smooth, quiet ride. Couldn't make them squeal in the twisties, but I did not push them extremely hard. Very stable and predictable, confidence-inspiring compared to the Badyears. Haven't seen any rain so I don't know about wet traction yet, but dry traction is top-notch so far. As a side note, they are a great-looking tire!  Definitely recommended for the price. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EVLG35 (Jun 30, 2000)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100 (ab8349)*

"badyears"...LMAO


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100 (TeutonicVR6SC)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Eric...... In the new "FAQ - Tire Tech" post ....... please add the missing "h" from the "http......" regarding the new Yoko ES-100 link. It will be easier for people to acess that topic....
peter [HR][/HR]​http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
quote:[HR][/HR]"badyears"...LMAO[HR][/HR]​As the world turns it gets smaller. Sumitomo is the parent company of Dunlop, Goodyear owns both.
I wonder which corperation will end up owning everything? Pepsi or Microsoft?


----------



## pyce (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100 ([email protected])*

quote:[HR][/HR]......I wonder which corperation will end up owning everything? Pepsi or Microsoft? ....[HR][/HR]​The Japanese........


----------



## Red Baron Golf (Jul 18, 2000)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100 ([email protected])*

quote:[HR][/HR]As the world turns it gets smaller. Sumitomo is the parent company of Dunlop, Goodyear owns both.
I wonder which corperation will end up owning everything? Pepsi or Microsoft? [HR][/HR]​WHAT??? Sumitomo owns Dunlop and Goodyear owns them both? I knew about the Goodyear / Dunlop connection but Sumitomo?? So how come the Sumitomo SRIXON4's are so crappy compared to say the Dunlop SP Sport A2? I'm guessing they must still have separate company R&D etc. because the SRIXON4 is horrible whereas the Sport A2's are awesome. *shrug* Then again Goodyear makes the greasy Eagle *G*awd*A*wfuls so I guess just because it's owned by a company doesn't mean that they (Dunlop) can't turn out good / great products like the Sport A2, Sport 5000.


----------



## EVLG35 (Jun 30, 2000)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100 (Red Baron Golf)*

I replaced my Eagle GA's with the Yoko es100's...
I fully agree Red Baron Golf, just because a company is acquired by another doesn't mean they are always compromised in terms of their original products.
My last tires I replaced with Yoko Spec2's were Dunlop W-10's, they were a good tire for the sunny days I only drove my car but some people liked them, others didn't and then they were discontinued due to manufacturing defects I was told?


----------



## ab8349 (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100 ([email protected])*

ups dropped off the porsche while i was home for lunch, now i just have to wait for it to charge up.....


----------



## pyce (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100 (ab8349)*

Got them and would say they are exactly what I was expecting! STIFF sidewall (yes, even in 60), very sticky ( could not make them scream at all) and surprisingly very quiet! For less than 100$ it;s a great tire so far...... Now, only concern remains how fast are they going to ware


----------



## Red Baron Golf (Jul 18, 2000)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100 (pyce)*

Can you tell us if you have an aftermarket suspension setup on your car? Also, did you get the 205/60 R15's? I'd like to consider getting some 205/50 R15's for my next set of tires when the Pirelli's wear out.


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100 (Red Baron Golf)*

From the web

Vehicle: 1988 Volkswagen Jetta GLi
Location: Yorktown, va
Driving Style: Fast and Aggressive
Driving Condition: Combined Highway/City
Reviewer's Overall Ratings: 9.62 out of 10 
Review Submitted 2002-09-05
Excellent tires. Better than the RE71s I was running. Alot quieter too. Wet and dry traction is amazing, almost as good as my Kumho V700 ECSTA that I use for track days and autocross. 
Vehicle: 2001 Volkswagen Golf GLS 1.8T
Location: Berkeley, CA
Driving Style: Average
Driving Condition: Mostly Highway
Reviewer's Overall Ratings: 7.88 out of 10 
Review Submitted 2002-08-28
A great upgrade from the OE Conti. touring tires. Maybe 5% noisier on city pavement, unnoticable on the highway. I wish they made a direct replacement size in 195/65 R15 instead of going smaller at 205/60. Wish they were a bit quieter, but the added traction is worth the trade off. Best upgrade without switching wheels.

When you compare this tire with the Parada Spec II the ES 100 is a better handler.
If you've bought this tire review this tire


----------



## pyce (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100 (Red Baron Golf)*

Red Baron ..... yes, I go tthe 205-60-15 and am glad I did not go with 205-55-16 (on my other rims) because these are so STIFF, that all my four doors now make noise on every highway joint. This is not a complain as this is exactly what I wanted - to upgrade tires on the stock 15" Avus and get rid of the "balooning" I had with the stock tires. And yes, I have HR Sport / Bilstein Sport / Neuspeed 28, which all added makes this seup just perfect for daily commute plus weekend fun on the twisties. I know lots of people will say that this comparo does not matter as I am not comparing to S03, Michelin Sports, etc. but I would say that you can;t get those models in our stock size anywhere in US, so if you want to make a real nice and significant tire upgrade for your Jetta/Golf AND you want to stay 15" wheel, then thisis absolutely the way to go!
Eric, I would add my thoughts on the review site on tire rack's web page, but only after going for some seriouse push for few tens of miles this weekend.


----------



## 337 GTI (Mar 24, 2002)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100 (pyce)*

quote:[HR][/HR]......I wonder which corperation will end up owning everything? Pepsi or Microsoft? ....
The Japanese........[HR][/HR]​Not with their current economy they won't! LOL


----------



## pyce (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100 (337 GTI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]....Not with their current economy they won't!.....[HR][/HR]​Economy is bad all around the world, but this does not mean they (Japanese) do not have money! Not that I am big fan, but trying to be real. They will own the world one day! Just look at the car market ......


----------



## mityVR6 (Feb 25, 2001)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100 (pyce)*

Eirc: can you provide any comparisons to the AVS Sport? I have read about *many* folks having problems with *lots* of noise from teh AVS S. Is this still a problem?
Experience with Yokohamas, from what I have seen, is hit or miss - love it or hate it. Are they really that inconsistent?
I'm coming from two different sets of RE730, both Gen1 and Gen2, and have been generally pleased with their performance and mileage. I'm thinking S-03s unless someone convinces me the Yokohamas are at least as good.
-Adam


----------



## s-rocc (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100 (mityVR6)*

got my porsche! woohooo!
but anyway, I don't have any problems with the noise level of these tires, but then again my scirocco itself is far from quiet and it proably doesn't have a quarter of the sound deadening in it that your car does.
if theses tires are hit or miss, I guess they hit for me because I am really happy with them.


----------



## EVLG35 (Jun 30, 2000)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100 (s-rocc)*

Me too, I thought it was going to be here in another 2 weeks but waiting 6hrs for the full charge I think I can live with.
I'm gonna change up the body too...I like the Touring M3 body.


----------



## pyce (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100......*

...Went for some push this weekend. Even in the "small" 205-60-15 size I got them, they handle great! Very stiff sidewall, car feels like on rails...... The scary thing is they are so quiet, even when pushed, so I guess when they let go it will be a "quiet event"







I would prefer little bit of "scream" so to advise me when to stop having fun, but no sounds so far ...or maybe I did not push enough? But if that's the case, then how high is the limit on these?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100...... (pyce)*

i just ordered mine (225/45/17) yesterday to throw on my Monte Carlos(replacing the 27K mile old and completely slicked HX MXM4s).... they should be here tomorrow, and on the car by the end of the week, i'll post my impressions in rain this weekend!


----------



## Mabe (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100......*

I mounted a set of 215/45/17 to my Audi yesterday. Aside from a horrible experience with the tire place that put them on I'm very happy. Before this I had toyo FZ4s in the same size. I also had Parada, Victoracers and A520s on my previous 16v. I logged about 150 miles on the ES100s thus far. Not even broken in yet they offer much more grip than the toyos had. On my favorite on ramp the toyos would start to screech around 60-63mph depending on the temp, and ~70 was traction loss. Tonight I took the same ramp at 68-70 without a peep from the tires. Took it again at 73-75 and only had a very light REEEEE starting. On a much slower ramp I got the car to~9/10 tires were much...MUCH more stable than the toyos. The toyos felt like I was on ice when they started to cut lose. The ES100s are much smoother and didnt cut out like an on-off switch like the toyos would. Turn in is much better. Pressure is the same as the toyos were and the sidewalls are so much more stiffer. I actually had to retard my turn in points a split seccond to compensate. Even if these tires only last 10k miles it will hae been worth it. Yokohama has hit another home run. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
As for the place that put my tires on...see my other post.


----------



## Quattro Pete (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100...... (AK-Mabe)*

AK-Mabe, you're comparing all-season tires to summer tires - did you expect something different from what you've experienced and described to us?


----------



## Tornado2dr (Mar 31, 2001)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100...... (Quattro Pete)*

I sound like a no-nothing, but how do these compare to my favorite(and nolonger made, i understand :mad







Yoko AVS Intermediate??? I love these tires they do great in the wet for how they perform in the dry... 
Thanks


----------



## norman (Mar 8, 2001)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100...... (Tornado2dr)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I sound like a no-nothing, but how do these compare to my favorite(and nolonger made, i understand :mad







Yoko AVS Intermediate??? I love these tires they do great in the wet for how they perform in the dry... 
Thanks[HR][/HR]​i was gona ask the same question, and are these tires made in a 205/50r15 or 195/50r15?


----------



## Red Baron Golf (Jul 18, 2000)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100...... (Vr6dubs)*

Yes they are made in both 195/50 and 205/50 R15 sizes. Heck, it even comes in 14" sizes!!!
As for how they compare to the AVS Intermediate, my GUESS would be that they should be as good, or (likely) better than the AVS Intermediates. 
The AVS ES 100 is part of the 'Advanced Vehicle System' line so I would think the base technology at least is the same. The differences are going to be in the newer tread design and rubber compounds, as well as little things like the rim protector bar, the stiffer sidewall, etc.
This will be my next set of tires (unless I opt for Dunlop SP 5000's) when the Pirellis wear out I think. They just LOOK really nice.


----------



## Tornado2dr (Mar 31, 2001)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100...... (Red Baron Golf)*

^^^ Well, I just re-read eric's first post, and he compares it to the avs-i in the dry...but my concern is that the tread pattern is just so different(though i am sure it could be better than my avs-Is). It just looks like it will not have the initial turn in and cornering response because it doesn not seem to have the bigger tread blocks at the edge of the tread like i have come to enjoy on the avs-i and other tires like the dunlop sp8000...oh well, new stuff might just be better. i hope so.


----------



## Volk14 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100 (s-rocc)*

Thanks Eric, I received my tires today (I placed my order on Wed) . That was quick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'll be getting back in touch with you soon to order tires for my sister in law, my neighbor and a couple tires for my SUV.
BTW What do I need to do to claim my free radio controlled Porsche?
Thanks again and I'll talk to you soon.
[email protected]


----------



## dmkozak (Aug 22, 2001)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100 (mityVR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Eirc: can you provide any comparisons to the AVS Sport? I have read about *many* folks having problems with *lots* of noise from teh AVS S. Is this still a problem?[HR][/HR]​I asked the Yoke rep this exact question. His answer was the AVS Sport was designed as an all out performance tire for all out performance cars with little consideration given to wet performance, ride comfort, noise or tire life. The ES 100 is designed for cars one notch below all out performance models and takes wet performance, ride comfort, noise and tire life into greater consideration. The ES 100 will better the AVS Sport in wet performance, ride comfort, noise and tire life at the expense of the AVS Sport's superior dry performance.


----------



## Mencius01 (Aug 27, 2001)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100 (dmkozak)*

i have a question about proper tire pressures for these tires:
i am running 205/55/16s on a Shine Real Street suspension setup in a MkIV (with front lower tie bar and front upper strut tower bar); last i measured the tire pressures (about 2.5 wks ago) they were at 33 psi all around after 8 miles of freeway driving.
on a somewhat decreasing radius turn (well on/off-ramp between 2 freeways) i push the car to about 45 mph and the outside tires make the quiet whish sound (vs a noticeable squealing) ... does that indicate i should up the pressure?
thanks!


----------



## pyce (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100 (Mencius01)*

Mencius...try 40 all around and jsut see how do you like it........ that's what i have all day long and is nto bad ...... but you have to see how's your ride quality as I am on 15"







......


----------



## SodiumFilled (Oct 29, 2002)

*195-50-15 Yokohama AVS ES 100*

Got mine a week ago from Tirerack; have not tested yet in the wetness of the pacific coast as it has been dry and still breaking them in. so far so good - dry traction is excellent. very impressed with the service and price - remember i live in canada and still think i got a good deal after shipping and customs...


----------



## todye4 (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: 195-50-15 Yokohama AVS ES 100 (SodiumFilled)*

ok, I just got mine two days ago. 225/40 18's out the door for 615. I'm pretty impressed with these tires, they handle a lot better than the worn out Pilot Sports I had. For the price you can't beat them, I haven't been on any canyon runs yet with these but I'll repot back when I do.


----------



## glenstiles (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: 195-50-15 Yokohama AVS ES 100 (todye4)*

I have the ES 100 in a 185/60/14 size for my Jetta. Mind you, haven't tried em in the rain yet, but so far they are awesome. Not too loud, good ride, decently stiff sidewall, great turn-in, good tracking on the freeway, haven't gotten them to squeel on quick turns either. They are still breaking in, its interesting that they have a high threshold for launching too. I am getting used to this, they don't seem to break loose as fast as the AVS-i in a straight line hard launch. Drop the clutch, and you go. No burnouts with these tires... Overall, a very nice tire, and an especially good value. 
One thing for this tire in a 185/60/14 size- they seem quite tall and really narrow in the tread cross section. My yoko A-032rs in this size are quite a bit wider in the tread cross section. And comparing them to the 195/55/14 sp8000s or 195/60/14 azenis, the es 100s are nearly an inch narrower in the carcass...
Glen


----------



## pipes (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: 195-50-15 Yokohama AVS ES 100 (glenstiles)*

I just ordered a set and should be here in two days...
Thanks Eric!!!


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: 195-50-15 Yokohama AVS ES 100 (todye4)*

quote:[HR][/HR]ok, I just got mine two days ago. 225/40 18's out the door for 615. I'm pretty impressed with these tires, they handle a lot better than the worn out Pilot Sports I had. For the price you can't beat them, I haven't been on any canyon runs yet with these but I'll repot back when I do.[HR][/HR]​any updates?


----------



## pyce (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: 195-50-15 Yokohama AVS ES 100 (roly)*

quote:[HR][/HR]......I'm pretty impressed with these tires, they handle a lot better than the worn out Pilot Sports I had.......[HR][/HR]​An UHP Yokohama handles A LOT BETTER than a max perf. Pilot Sport?


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: 195-50-15 Yokohama AVS ES 100 (pyce)*

i can't buy any







everyplace is out of stock


----------



## the governor (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100 ([email protected])*

i like what i just read considering i put my order in last week for a set of 4


----------



## j-dub (Oct 22, 2000)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100 (tenacious jett)*

People are talking like the AVS ES 100's are so great but when I compare them to the parada spec 2 on tire rack, the specc 2's win in every category.
I have parada spec 1's right now and need to get new tires soon, looking for the best street tire. 
Are the AVS ES 100's everybody recomendation?


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100 (j-dub)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Are the AVS ES 100's everybody recomendation?[HR][/HR]​for $108 i think so


----------



## pyce (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100 (j-dub)*

quote:[HR][/HR]People are talking like the AVS ES 100's are so great but when I compare them to the parada spec 2 on tire rack, the specc 2's win in every category.
I have parada spec 1's right now and need to get new tires soon, looking for the best street tire. 
Are the AVS ES 100's everybody recomendation?[HR][/HR]​Parada does not come in many sizes as ES-100, and anyway I doubt those are THE BEST STREET TIRES if you are really looking for one ....... but of course, what exaclty it is your priority? "Street tire" is very large term, at least to me......


----------



## j-dub (Oct 22, 2000)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100 (pyce)*

Well I did end up buying these tires. I do like them, they have comparable dry traction to the parada, and exelent wet weather traction. They were super quiet at first, they may be getting noisier now with a few thousand miles on them, not sure. I did fing them a good value at 100 a piece mounted and balanced.


----------



## traian (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100 (j-dub)*

Just my $0.02...
I bought these from Tirerack this week. I got 225/50 R16 size, which is the max my WE BBS wheels can do (had 205/55 Michelins before). I must say the difference between the stock Michelins and these is night and day, the car can actually take corners now.







They are very quiet too and have good wet traction (not as amazing as dry traction though). All this for $81 a piece is pretty damn good.


----------



## Tornado Red Russ (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100 (roly)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Are the AVS ES 100's everybody recomendation?[HR][/HR]​I've had mine on for about 7,000 miles and let me just say that for roughly $100 a tire, these are fantastic. Wet traction is unbelievable and they look great. Highly recommended. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ab8349 (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100 (traian)*

these things are getting NOISY at 8k.....


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100 (ab8349)*

quote:[HR][/HR]these things are getting NOISY at 8k.....







[HR][/HR]​At 8k you should have rotated way before now, IMO.


*Please order from Eric Your VW Performance 
Specialist @ The Tire Rack Available at
877-522-8473 Extension 391*







FAQ-Wheel Tech







FAQ-Tire Tech
Vortex Search


----------



## ab8349 (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100 ([email protected])*

i have already rotated, thank you.....how about a warranty claim for uneven treadwear?!?!


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100 (Quattro Pete)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=785458


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

*Re: 195-50-15 Yokohama AVS ES 100 (todye4)*

quote:[HR][/HR]they handle a lot better than the worn out Pilot Sports I had. [HR][/HR]​Are you sure?!?!?!





















Sorry man...I blame the tires.


----------



## IntakeManifold (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100 ([email protected])*

I agree, a much better tire than the parada and spec 2. cheap too.


----------



## keycom (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100 (traian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *traian* »_Just my $0.02...
I bought these from Tirerack this week. I got 225/50 R16 size, which is the max my WE BBS wheels can do (had 205/55 Michelins before). 

How happy are you now with this "oversized tire fitment"? Did fuel mileage drop noticeably, etc.?


----------



## emumtl (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100 (keycom)*

Have had these tires for about 3months (in winter, i slap on my full blown winter tires, it's spring Yoko's back on)
And I must say that the wet weather traction is the best i have ever experienced in light of the fact that I am much, much wider than factory and as wide as other comparable tires that I have had on my vehicles over my experiences.
As well, I find road noise above average, in that they are not very noisey in light of the fact that they are a performance oriented tire.
Ride quality is outstanding, much better than most other high-performance tires that I have owned.
Would I buy again? [email protected] YES!


----------



## dice_y (Sep 4, 2000)

*AVS ES100's at 20k*

Hey guys,
I thought I'd chime in with an update as I was one of the first posters on this thread. The tires have just gone past their 20k mark and look like they could be replaced in another 5 or so. They have been an incredible upgrade to my previous stock Continentals. They have been rock solid in the rain and a blast to drive through mountain roads. Over the last 5k, they seem to have gotten a bit louder on the highway. I plan on switching to AVS Db S2 on my next set as I may need snow traction. I also plan on returning to the stock 195/65-r15 as I would like to keep an accurate odometer/ speedometer reading.


----------



## Tornado Red Russ (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100 (Tornado Red Russ)*

Well I've now had them for about 20,000 miles and they are going downhill fast. Can't get them to wear evenly, yes I've rotated them, always check the tire pressure and have had alignment done twice and even had them balanced. The noise is getting ridiculous, especially between 20-30 mph.
Started out loving them, but now..............


----------



## RPMjchris (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100 (Tornado Red Russ)*

After nearly 10k, I'm buying another set. Not because these wore out, but because I'm getting new wheels and love these tires so much! I had 225/50R16s mounted on my OEM BBS RXIIs (16 x 6.5") and have only great things to say about them. I'm getting 17"s so I'll be getting 225/45- or 235/45R17s.
These are great tires!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: Yokohama AVS ES 100 (RPMjchris)*

Ya since 195/45-15 Conti Sp Contact 2's are 3-4 months away,
looks like I'm going with this tire in 195/50-15, not that theres
anything wrong with that (Sienfeld).

-
-


*Please order from Eric Your VW Performance 
Specialist @  Available at
877-522-8473 Extension 391*







If possible, Please refrain from Emailing Me.


----------

